# Whats on in Cardiff



## Cardiff Connect (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi all,
I've just launched a new website that shows the latest of whats on in Cardiff. Check out whats on in Cardiff at: http://www.thecardiffconnection.com.

Enjoy!


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

It's a bit frustrating that when you click on some events from the front page you just get a page offering no more content.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 6, 2012)

Will it show me where i can score drugs or what?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, and the logo should be clickable with a link back to the homepage, and your 'What's on in Cardiff' page has bugger all useful content.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

Rule one of web design when launching a new site. Don't promise something you can't then deliver on.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2012)

And using this font should be a criminal offence.



I do hope you're going to come back and comment on all the useful feedback you're getting, btw.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah and let us know about the drugs thing.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 7, 2012)

Not a great site. Can't see myself using it, unless you do the drugs section as suggested by Bob. I'd reconsider then.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh dear.



B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah and let us know about the drugs thing.


 
Dave ain't here man.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2012)

good luck
there already a few listings sites for Cardiff and even one called "What's on in Cardiff" WoiC
and business directory is a bit offputting

are you in to get advertising "revenue" or actually provide useful info?


----------



## Cardiff Connect (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for your comments. There's some good stuff here, which I'll take on-board for the next iteration. If there's more you'd like to share, I'll try to reply as soon as I can.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 25, 2012)

I look forward to the drug buying guide


----------

